# Mid Level providers and "incident to"



## EMER_RAE (Oct 7, 2010)

Please help me 
We have mid level providers that we found are not contracting at this time, but have seen patients in an outlyer clinic. We did have a doctor that was on call for them if they had any questions or problems. Does this fall under Incident to under Direct supervision and is unbillable, or can we bill these under General supervision?
Thank you sooooooo much for your help in advance.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 7, 2010)

You must bill using the midlevel's number.  If they are not contracted, then the services are out of network.


----------

